# Brauche TV-Karte



## RonnieColeman (28. September 2010)

N abend,
ich will einen HTPC aufziehen und brauche noch ne TV-karte,
sie soll HD-empfangen können und den rest digital.
hab aber keine ahnung. Ich weiß aber das Terratec und hauppage gute machen. preis ist erstmal egal


----------



## madtwo (28. September 2010)

TechniSat SkyStar HD2 wie wäre es damit


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2010)

SAT oder Kabel? HD hast Du so oder so nur mit Aufpreis von ~50€ bei den privaten, und die schrönken Dich auch in Sachen Aufnahme stark ein. Kostenfreies HD gibt es nur bei den öfftl. Rechtlichen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (29. September 2010)

Kabel Anschluss ist vorhanden.
Die TechniSat SkyStar HD2 Karte hat sehr schlechte Kommentare bei Amazon bekommen. TechniSat hat dei Karten wohl nicht selbst entwickelt, sondern irgendwo als OEM in China eingekauft.


> Kostenfreies HD gibt es nur bei den öfftl. Rechtlichen.


das war mir schon klar.
gibt es auch die möglichkeit damit sendungen aufzunehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2010)

Also, bei den öffl. rechtlichen ist mir nicht bekannt, dass es da Einschrönkungen gibt.

Bei Kabel-TV wird es aber schwer, es gibt aktuell überhaupt nur so um die 10 Karten, und je nach dem, welchen Kabel-Anbieter Du hast, wird es dann auch noch kompliziert in Sachen CI-Modul / smartcard usw


----------



## thüro (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute, 

wenn es ok ist, würde ich mich hier gerne mit einklinken, da es zum Thema passt und ein neuer Thread daher unnütz wäre.

Kabel Anbieter bei mir: Kabel Deutschland
Digital Kabelanschluss

Möchte nun über eine TV Karte auch am PC TV gucken (separates Display wahrscheinlich, altgedienter 19" TFT)

Frage: Geht das so einfach, Multimediadose von KD -> simples T-Stück -> 1 Koax-Kabel an digitalen Reciever + SmartCard und 1 Koax-Kabel an TV-Karte des PC? 

Ich befürchte nicht, wg. der SmartCard.  Muss ich dann das Kabel für'n PC direkt an den Reciever anschließen? Muss der dann ständig an sein, wenn ich am PC TV gucken will?

Fragen über Fragen...

letztendlich: Welche TV Karte könnt ihr empfehlen? USB oder intern(würd ich bevorzugen) PC kommt 'n neuer her und da kann ich die ja gleich mit einbauen...

Danke schonmal
Der Thüro


----------



## thüro (4. Oktober 2010)

EDIT: HD kann, muss net.


----------



## Psytis (5. Oktober 2010)

hab da eine gefunden, davon hatte ich die DigiSAT version und war damit sehr zufrieden.
TerraTec Cinergy C HD CI, DVB-C, PCI (10559) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
nur wegen dem CI modul, das CAM modul ist afaik nicht dabei. keine ahnung wo man das herbekommt. ich habs nicht gebraucht, hatte kein payTV oder sowas.
http://www.terratec.net/de/produkte/details/img/2020327_84ed174588.png

wenn man keine Karte braucht dann kann man auch die etwas billigere Variante nehmen
TerraTec Cinergy C HD, DVB-C, PCI (10554) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
da sollt eman vielleicht vorher noch abklären ob man vom Kabelanbieter aus eine Karte braucht.
hier hat jemand das geschrieben
"Das Bild blieb schwarz und meldete "verschlüsselt". Mir ist allerdings bewusst, dass das an meinem Kabel-Anbieter liegt (UPC in Wien 23)"
ich denke mal dass hier eben die Karte gefehlt hat.


----------

